# No Charges



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

I enjoyed reading some the KSl comments . Some people are Passionate about the wolfy.

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=35426785&ni...led-gray-wolf-wont-be-charged&s_cid=queue-14s


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

OKEE said:


> I enjoyed reading some the KSl comments . Some people are Passionate about the wolfy.
> 
> http://www.ksl.com/?sid=35426785&ni...led-gray-wolf-wont-be-charged&s_cid=queue-14s


Thanks, that was a good read.

I have seen coyotes with radio collars before. Consider that and the fact that everyone is shooting 2,000 yards these days, I guess someone could confuse a coyote with a wolf.

The guy did the right thing; he turned himself in.

.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Also remember that folks hunt coyotes on the fringes of daylight. i think I remember a pic of this wolf and it was smaller with coyote colors. The hunter absolutely did not expect to encounter a wolf and most likely has never seen a wolf. He was brave to turn himself in and throw himself to the mercy of the system. He lucked out in my opinion. He easily could have been facing steep fines and jail time, loss of career etc. over a wolf that was in the wrong place. Didn't anyone tell that wolf that there has never been a legitimate picture or video of a wolf in Utah posted on the UWN forums? Idiot wolf was obviously bad for the gene pool. ------SS


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Is that a picture of a wolf puppy...really, a cut little wolf puppy...OMG


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

C'mon Goob, use the word 'Pinko' again. I love it. Did you play bass for Charlie Daniels?-----SS


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Although it is unfortunate it happened I'm glad he was honest and did the right thing.


----------

